# is the saltwater hobby on its way out



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Seems like the saltwater hobby is on its way out. What a sad sad time we live in.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*why*

what makes u say that &#8230;...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw just the forums. Still lots out there.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, I do not think so, so many active hobbyist around. 

Agree some forum are boring and many people cannot be bothered to take part.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ya I guess seems like alot of stores have been closing down. 

Anyone know any shops that sell macro algae?


----------



## am90 (Feb 8, 2012)

aquarium pros shut down....miss that site


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

This is an expensive hobby, a lot of people get into it and ill bet 7 out of 10 give up or are over whelmed, too many want that perfect Sps tank when a softy or mixed Reef is great, Fowlr is nice too,

Yup AP was nice but only because of the members not because of the admin guy, i miss it too, but its nice here. Still lots to learn, great crowd here, some A holes, but theyre every where.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

It’s actually grown over the years with small stores and shows. There is a show coming up in Kitchener called KW Coral show this month on Nov 17th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Rookie2013 said:


> It's actually grown over the years with small stores and shows. There is a show coming up in Kitchener called KW Coral show this month on Nov 17th.
> 
> Agree, the aquarium hobby has been around for more then 50years and its growing with better high tech equipment. Saltwater, today there is more home grown corals and some local bred fish, not everything comes for the ocean. SW need not be expensive, again it depends on individual what you want. I know some people living near the coastal areas will use fresh sea water by filtering it and do water changes often.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not a saltwater guy but looking from the outside the salt part of the hobby seems to be growing to me. I think like most things most social interactions with this hobby has migrated to social media.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I think this hobby is alive and well, the forums do get boring at times unless you're looking to do something different and look for info on, Sea Horses or Culturing Pods, there is lots to learn and there are tons of very knowledgeable people out there, it's not all about the classifieds.


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Been watching the price of yellow tang getting a bit overprice . Once you past $100 for small to medium tang its too much. Live rock prices not bad in some stores. Considering you don't need as much rock as you did 20+ years ago. my reef is old it has rock in my reef from the 80s. i have enough rock to start 3 50 gallon reef aquariums. The current method is much better utilizing less rocks. I think the aquarium industry overall has gone down ;outside the city only a few store front aquarium stores can be found compared to to 80s and 90s. Store owners would have to say how salt water hobby is doing.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

pricing is driving the hobby out of the market. within the last 3 years prices have easily gone up by 4x at least. a blue tang could be had for $30, now it's $120, yellow tang same thing. blue chromis were $3ea sometimes on sale for $.50ea now are $10-20ea. flippin green birdsnest was given away or sold for $5/colony, now $20+ for 1/2" frag; same with with GSP. $5/hermit. I can go all day.

some say that it's because indonesia closed but now they are open who knows i hear open/closed/open/closed/sideways/upside down and prices stayed the same inflated rates. personally as a hobbiest, if i sell coral to others it's at a much cheaper rate than whats being charged and 100% of what i make is to buy more coral, grow it out in order to frag and spread amongst other members because maintenance items like salt etc have gone up in price too. what's the point of keeping a tank when all you can afford to do is maintain a empty ass tank because you don't want to go broke from buying a few pieces of coral? and thus, people are selling off their tanks and exiting the hobby. 

hell i'll be the one to say it. bring back Seaumarine & Frag cave


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I dont think I it's on it's way out because it's great hobby to be in but theres no way in this world that I'm paying the prices that all these stores want for frags, 10 pp for Zoas, not happening infact frags are bull shit, no frags for me, they just dont last in my tank, it'll be colonies or nothing and I dont mind paying up for colonies.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> hell i'll be the one to say it. bring back Seaumarine & Frag cave


Amen brotha!! Rumour has it Alex has been back for a while but not involved much anymore.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My $0.02

As much as I loved the "good old days" pricing for livestock, its been a decade of price wars of X vs Y vs Z LFSs.

Prior to the Indo closure of coral exports, mark-up was at most 2x factoring landed cost. With the GTA increasing "cost of business", ie lease, insurance, utilities, shipping/cargo fees etc, a 2x landed mark-up was not a sustainable model and it was a war of financial attrition and a race to the bottom.

As much as one rags on BA's pricing on SW fish and corals, it is a sustainable pricing model adn with the few LFS remaining, their mark-ups will increase as there is no real need to compete with X, Y and Z LFSs.

I guarantee its going cost more to import from overseas.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd say the issue with BA was the lack of knowledge people but I think that has changed for the most part, the Kit hener store has a really nice saltwater section, it's expensive but not as bad as the local Reef store, the addition of LED lights that promote growth is better for the hobby, it remains expensive, have you bought hockey or golf equipment lately? Everything has gone up.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> hell i'll be the one to say it. bring back Seaumarine & Frag cave


LMK when that happens. I'll get back in the hobby then too


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

You wont be able to afford it Lol
My new skimmer cost me 600, and you're waiting for what? I bought a new tank 2 xmas ago, my dream tank, double overflow, 6ft, 125, sure it's not big but its 6ft, this will be my last tank, big ass skimmer, 4 Led lights in the Canopy, 50 gl sump, 150 lbs of rock.

Try selling everything, peeps want it all for nothing, I'm not giving it away, best thing I did was go softies and fish, RO/DI for sure but my expectations dont drive me anymore, less disappointments.


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

When aquarium stores are reopen hopefully most or all can survive. Certainly competition is good for the consumer.


----------



## chris_V (Apr 7, 2020)

Whatever said:


> You wont be able to afford it Lol.
> 
> Try selling everything, peeps want it all for nothing, I'm not giving it away, best thing I did was go softies and fish, RO/DI for sure but my expectations dont drive me anymore, less disappointments.


Haha or the seller wants way too much, looking for a 40b to make a sump. Guy has one that leaks. Wants $250 for it. Firm.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes a 40 breeder that leaks is excessive for sure, 250, come on you can buy a new one cheaper than that,

Every one wants to build their own system, I was that way as well, last time I bought some rock it was a buck a pound, that's incredible, makes you wonder how are you gonna sell your investment and just break even, 

There are so many variations if this hobby, small to big tanks, drags to colonies, fowlr to SPS to mixed to softies, DIY to Radions, how can this hobby be going out when you can spend 200 or 2000 or 20000 and have a successful tank, yup 200 for a 20 long with T5HO, no skimmer or sump, a bit more work but still as satisfying


----------



## szar (Apr 8, 2010)

Whatever said:


> Yes a 40 breeder that leaks is excessive for sure, 250, come on you can buy a new one cheaper than that,
> 
> Every one wants to build their own system, I was that way as well, last time I bought some rock it was a buck a pound, that's incredible, makes you wonder how are you gonna sell *your investment and just break even,*
> 
> There are so many variations if this hobby, small to big tanks, drags to colonies, fowlr to SPS to mixed to softies, DIY to Radions, how can this hobby be going out when you can spend 200 or 2000 or 20000 and have a successful tank, yup 200 for a 20 long with T5HO, no skimmer or sump, a bit more work but still as satisfying


Dude this isn't an investment, it's a low volume high price hobby that loses half the value within a year or two.

But your right, this hobby is not going anywhere.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Did I say investment? No not at all but youd expect to get something back, hey yes it's a hobby, if I didn't have my tank I'd be buying old cars and losing lots of money on them. It's a great hobby and I love it


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes I did say investment, my bad, well I didn't mean it, I lied. Sorry


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Whatever said:


> Did I say investment? No not at all but youd expect to get something back, hey yes it's a hobby, if I didn't have my tank I'd be buying old cars and losing lots of money on them. It's a great hobby and I love it


Not if you buy exclusive vintage cars...

There's a Lamborghini Centenario in Auto Trader for $3.6mil! Only 1 in Ontario! There's 40 of them in the world! Keep it for another decade or two, I am sure the price will go up! 

Just like the Ferrari Enzo, when they first came out, they only cost $660k USD a piece, now it's close to 3mil a piece! You just got to know what to invest in! 

IF you keep some ultra rare corals and keep them for a few decades, it will be a great investment too!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

This hobby is not o its way out. Just this website. BAM!

I saw that Centenario on auto trader a few weeks ago and was like...for real?! There is actually one in Canada?! Dang! A little to much carbon fibre for me....SAID NO ONE!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you can never have too much carbon fibre lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

chris_V said:


> Haha or the seller wants way too much, looking for a 40b to make a sump. Guy has one that leaks. Wants $250 for it. Firm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


lol wtf can't you buy a 40 breeder for like $50 brand new?


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Nope, a 40 breeder is over 100 bucks new, i tore my tank down and sold all my Coral and fish, they were an easy sell. The hardware not so much.

I lost big time on my skimmer, the hobby is not on its way out but new peeps getting in either want stuff for nothing or they convert their fresh water tanks to salt and lose interest slowly.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoever thinks this saltwater hobby is dead or dying .... is probably delusional!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The demand is still there but right now, who in their right minds will open a reef store in the GTA during these times. You need $$$$$$ and the right ppl to work key positions.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Interestingly someone just opened Exotic Aquarium World in Mississauga and Aquarium Depot is going to open its third store in the East end!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

notclear said:


> Interestingly someone just opened Exotic Aquarium World in Mississauga and Aquarium Depot is going to open its third store in the East end!


Ya AK is opening a shop up in whitby! Super exciting. Not much action going on at the actual store yet but parking lot got repaved and building refaced. Location is just off the 401


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

notclear said:


> Interestingly someone just opened Exotic Aquarium World in Mississauga and Aquarium Depot is going to open its third store in the East end!


Yes I saw the store E.A.W. in Tomken Road, was wondering SW or FW.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

loonie said:


> Yes I saw the store E.A.W. in Tomken Road, was wondering SW or FW.


Saltwater or both. Although I have never been there, I had followed them on Facebook when they sold a lot of fish with good price out of their basement.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Can someone bring me up to speed? What happened in the last 2-3 years? My tank has been in bad shape fighting dinos, so I lost interest and never bought anything new in that time. Now all corals/fish are 2-3x the price! Has wholesale prices gone up? Thought the indo ban was lifted? 

Or am I a grumpy old man reminiscing about the good ol days...

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Because of the Covid-19, flight charges are very expensive results in high price for corals and fish.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

notclear said:


> Because of the Covid-19, flight charges are very expensive results in high price for corals and fish.


Really? Another thing to blame on covid. I hope prices don't stay inflated after things get back to normal.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Heard that freight charges have tripled due the damn situation!! This really sucks as this hurts both lfs and consumers like us.


----------



## SOUPS (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm back in after 10 years. With custom 120G


----------

